# Can anyone tell me good webhosting providers?



## koolbluez (Sep 11, 2006)

Can anyone give me details on good webhosting providers?

I need uptime guarantee, no hassles, as cheap as possible, max space, bandwidth, 100% domain control...

Guyz (& galz) who are into maintaining their own sites, please tell me how your providers are? How is the customer service? Are you satisfied?

And is anyone into ManasHosting? How is their services?


*Ps: And how is BSNL's 900/- Unlimited Dataone plan? Average Speed achieved?
Reply here please:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=305193&posted=1#post305193

*

Thanks...


----------



## _______ (Sep 11, 2006)

Check this post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=305142#post305142


----------



## ahref (Sep 11, 2006)

I think no one can beat the offer of 1GB space and 10 GB bandwidth for Rs. 1000/- PA. But you can get good webhosting for Rs. 300/- to Rs. 500/- PA if your requirement is low. If you need 25MB space and 500MB bandwidth you can get that for Rs. 500 or less.


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 11, 2006)

uhmm.. ahref, seems like you have not yet seen: ManasHosting

2GB which includes domain-name for 1500/-, no bad vibes... Mr. _______ (btw, do you have a site on this matter? what r the sites uploaded by ur courtesy? and.. are they ad-free..., flash support?) You just didn't give enough detail maan... Sample some.

I need proof of someone using some service provider for quite sometime?

And ya... has anyone done it under manashosting? Is there a better offer?


----------



## nithinks (Sep 11, 2006)

asked many times!


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 11, 2006)

hi *nithinks*, thanks for remindin... but can you guide me to the places asked; i didn't find many useful in the "search" menu.

Can anyone please be good boys and give me _answers_, not _comments_.

I need third-party(users) talk, not direct providers. Don't take it bad guyz, but I want the _voice of the people_. This might even boost ur publicity.

and, ya... any ManasHosting guyz? Terrific packages.

Thanks again.


----------



## WHYIWASBANNEDFORNOREASON (Sep 11, 2006)

> I need third-party(users) talk, not direct providers. Don't take it bad guyz, but I want the voice of the people. This might even boost ur publicity.


*koolbluez* I am not in webhosting business.  Although space and bandwidth has become very cheap now a days. But If someone sells something so cheap there are generally some catch. Although I have no experience with above hosting provider and may be there service is good, but I think they are overselling the space and bandwidth assuming that average user does not use this much space and bandwidth.  You may find some plan where provider say they give unlimited space and bandwidth but there are no such thing as unlimited. Have you seen their terms it says all. Check what they are saying.


> If bandwidth will be mis-utilized by the client, then we will make smaller the given bandwidth.
> 
> Abuse of Traffic:
> 
> ...


Although they are giving 2GB space and 10GB bandwidth. Take my bet, if you will use more than 100MB space or more than 1GB bandwidth they will terminate your account.


----------



## Stick (Sep 21, 2006)

WHYIWASBANNEDFORNOREASON,

You are right, last time I ask manashosting to provide me IP nos where they will host my site, they refuse saying I will abuse it.

They think I come to know there IPs only if they provide me same.


----------



## cancer10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello,

Check this out

» 1 GB Space
» 10 GB Data Transfer
» Unmetered Subdomains
» Unmetered FTP Accounts
» Unmetered Email Accounts
» Unmetered  Email Lists
» Unlimited Email Forwarders
» Unmetered  MYSQL Database
» Unmetered  Parked Domain
» Unmetered  Add-on Domain
» Script Library
» PHP-Perl-CGI Support
» FrontPage Extension
» PHPMyAdmin
» Latest cPanel
» 99.9% uptime Guranteed
» 24/7 Support

Pricing:

Monthly Price - *Rs 50*
Quarterly Price - *Rs 150*
Bi-Annually Price - *Rs 250*
Annual Price - *Rs 500*

Visit www.chargertek.in for more information


----------



## freakitude (Sep 21, 2006)

Dreamhost

Crazy Domain Insane Plan (20GB disk, 1TB bw)
Free Top Level Domain
unlimited domains hosted
unlimited subdomains hosted
unlimited e-mail accounts
PHP4, PHP5, MySQL, Shell

Monthly price is $9.95
Yearly $120

Use promo code 'SWEETDREAMS' to get $97 off. or google for other codes if it doesnt work. 

Note: Discount is only available for credit card payment and only for  new customers.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 22, 2006)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me details on good webhosting providers?
> 
> I need uptime guarantee, no hassles, as cheap as possible, max space, bandwidth, 100% domain control...



*Along with others, even I can offer hosting*  I have offerred free hosting to members of this board having more than 250 posts. You will qualify soon. 3 members of this board are already using free hosting. You can have a look at this thread. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30182. I have also been offerring paid hosting. So just in case you don't want free  you can take paid 

There are some more threads running in the bazaar section of this forum offerring hosting. Check them out.

IMO, Manas hosting sucks! In hosting just follow one golden rule - if you see some offer that TOO GOOD, then probably its TOO BAD!! Have a look at this thread on Manas Hosting
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32198

Manas hosting is giving a domain name + dedicated IP + 2000 MB space! A domain name costs somewhere between 300 to 400. Lets take it as 300. Dedicated IPs cost about $2 per month. So its about 1100 per year. That comes to Rs. 1400. So you mean Manas hosting is giving 2000 MB for Rs. 100 a year? Can they survive like this?

Good dedicated servers cost about $300 per month for 100 GB space. Lets say they have taken an average server which costs them $200 per month. That comes to 110,000 per year. So their per MB cost is about Re. 1 per year!! So how can they offer you 2000 MB in Rs. 100??

There are only 3 possibilities here:
1. They are lying. There will be hidden costs.
2. Their servers are real bad which costed them a really low amount.
3. They are heavily overselling their space and so their servers are tightly stuffed.

In all cases, your site will suffer  On one of the occassions, I have tried some pre-sales questions with them and I can tell you they suck! They couldn't answer so many questions!!

Did you notice one thing? *Their reseller prices are more than their shared hosting prices*  That shows they are overselling in shared hosting. Read their terms and you will surely find some catch somewhere. I will try to do it as soon as I have some time.

In hosting, its very rare to find cheap AND good! But you are free to try as many hosting as you want as long as you control the domain name and have a backup of your site. 

Whatever hosting you take, ask a lot of pre-sales questions and satisfy yourself. These are some of the questions that came to my mind just-now. More questions may arise depending on what answers you get.


 Ask for third party uptime stats
 Take a demo of contrl panel. (I have taken one of Manas hosting and it sucks and works only in IE)
 Ask for server config
 Ask about support
 Request for a free-trail period OR money-back guarantee
 Ask about back-up policy (frequency, RAID, etc.)
 Is there a cap on number of email addresses or MySQL DB? What are the charges if you want more?
 Do you get POP3 and IMAP access? What about web-based mail?
 How many FTP account can be configured?
 What happens in case you exceed allotted badnwidth
 How many emails can you send per hour? You may not need that many emails. But if this limit is too high, then there are high chanced that the server may get black-listed every now and then as spam server.
 Which version of cPanel, PHP, MySQL, Apache, Perl, etc. do they use?
 Ask for php_info(). WordPress, phpBB and so many other software run on php and MySQL.
 Where are the servers actually located?
 Request for some sites hosted on same server. Are they dynamic sites or static ones?


----------



## Stick (Sep 25, 2006)

Till Now I have found only ONE out of 10's of Host is more Reliable as well as Very Good Customer Service, go with *www.realvaluehosting.com/

Rajesh and Sonia will take care there.




> 1 GB Space + 10 GB Data Transfer and many more...for Just Rs 50/month
> For more visit - www.chargertek.in



I hear that they are going to increase there price at the end of this month and lack price lock feature.??????

I don't understan when all popular Hosting Service Providers Decreas the price why Chargertek.in doing Apposite?????


----------



## cancer10 (Apr 22, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> I don't understan when all popular Hosting Service Providers Decreas the price why Chargertek.in doing Apposite?????



What you hear is always not right, it has been 7 months since you posted this topic and still we did not increased our price


----------



## mrinalbenjwal (Apr 23, 2007)

check www.refundhosting.com


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 23, 2007)

mrinalbenjwal said:
			
		

> check www.refundhosting.com



Stop Scamming people


----------



## esoft31@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok i c what you want but why you dont visit www.eneuron.in
this is ideal 4 u they have other servises too as www.eneuronsoft.com
www.eneuronweb.com  or if u wana seo servises they can visit www.eneuronseo.com


----------



## Metalkid (Jan 13, 2008)

emmmm if the original poster din signed up with nehost than he can log on to

Webhostingtalk.com its a forum where lot of hosting offers are posted and the site is really good.

I have used Cirtexhosting.com for more than 1 and half yr with 4 of my sites.

Bu since my site grew i had to move to another host.

Cirtex is really good they have really good support and good servers.

You can use the coupon 'forums' or 'forum' (got from WHT forums) and  even i hve used it loong back.. i think it is active.. with this coupon u"ll get 50% off on the final invoice..

Rite now im hosted on Smokey host...i got some real good offer with them plus they were ready to host my site... my site 700 to 800 uniques while 70,000 to 80,000 hits every day!!! plus they din had nelimits for cpu and sql... though im not on shared nemore.....

and if u can wait for a week's time more (if u din signed up with any host...)

than i can offer upto 1gb disk 10GB bandwidh 5sql ,50 emails,50 subdomain,5 addondomain with cPanel 11 , fantastico, and PHPmyAdmin...

All this is for FREE*!!!!
My new freewebhosting site will be up in 5-7 days

*FREE= minimum no. of Forum posting..

HOSTING COMPANY I HAVE USED AND WAS HAPPY AFTER THE TERM:

Cirtexhosting
vt-6 Internet (vt6.co.uk) - i got real awesome deal before this christmas
Smokey hosts
Site lane (got hosted here 4 months back so till now i its good )

And currently i own 2  shared accounts @ cirtex, 1  semi dedicated account @ smokey , 1 shared account @ vt-6 and one VPS


----------



## Metalkid (Jan 13, 2008)

tuxfan said:


> A domain name costs somewhere between 300 to 400. Lets take it as 300. Dedicated IPs cost about $2 per month. So its about 1100 per year. That comes to Rs. 1400.
> Good dedicated servers cost about $300 per month for 100 GB space. Lets say they have taken an average server which costs them $200 per month. That comes to 110,000 per year. So their per MB cost is about Re. 1 per year!! So how can they offer you 2000 MB in Rs. 100??




A domain costs around 200 bucks for 1st yr registration. 
i have also seen it for RS. 120 but i had never heard that site saw it in google ad clicked it was but extra charges for hidden whois and custom name server.....
I guess Intel Xeon 3040 Dual-core Conroe Processor is good????
this with 1gb ram 250gb hdd, 1.5tb B/W, 10IP's for 150$ in this
the final cost to us will be 35 bucks more for cPanel License.....

u can get c2d unmanaged servers for 80$ to 150$ with every thing....


All i can say is Manashosting may be overselling since der is price huge diff between resseller and shared....


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2008)

cancer10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Visit www.chargertek.in for more information



I am going for www.chargertek.in. I live in Sec-15, Part-2, Gurgaon and he also lives there. Thanks a lot cancer10.


----------



## shikhaonline (Feb 21, 2008)

Stick said:


> Till Now I have found only ONE out of 10's of Host is more Reliable as well as Very Good Customer Service, go with *www.realvaluehosting.com/
> 
> Rajesh and Sonia will take care there.
> 
> ...



I found the prices of realvaluehosting quite balanced ... I mean I will def. not go with a company which offers hosting a super cheap prices as every hosting company has to pay server charges, office and employees salaries etc. etc. 

BTW, if anybody looking for super cheap hosting and came across about Manashosting offers than he/she must see this site - *manashostingreviews.blogspot.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 21, 2008)

shikhaonline said:


> I found the prices of realvaluehosting quite balanced ... I mean I will def. not go with a company which offers hosting a super cheap prices as every hosting company has to pay server charges, office and employees salaries etc. etc.
> 
> BTW, if anybody looking for super cheap hosting and came across about Manashosting offers than he/she must see this site - *manashostingreviews.blogspot.com


stop bumping old thread.


----------



## Rahuldhanpat (Feb 24, 2008)

Go For www.1and1.com  The best one!   I m having account with them from last 4 yrs. and i m 90% satisfied with that.I also changed alot of web hosts but all of them were worst(Not Even 60%)     ....


----------



## slugger (Feb 24, 2008)

*Go for Manashosting

After you have gone through this


OOPS!!! sorry dint c the d8 of the thread*


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

Heh, I reported the easytech.in user. Look at the favicon, and the website looks SO fake. They didnt do the website, I'm sure of it. They ripped another site, or they used a template. Just look at the logo and the contrasting website. The logo looks like a noob photoshop user's work, and the site looks kinda professional. Also look at the logo and caption's font, and the other fonts.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 4, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Heh, I reported the easytech.in user. Look at the favicon, and the website looks SO fake. They didnt do the website, I'm sure of it. They ripped another site, or they used a template. Just look at the logo and the contrasting website. The logo looks like a noob photoshop user's work, and the site looks kinda professional. Also look at the logo and caption's font, and the other fonts.


Its a readymade reseller template that is available to every reseller. The reseller just has to replace the default logo with his logo. Most of the domain registration resellers have the same thing. They just have to fill in the prices.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

Oh, ok. Thanks for the info rohan!  But it look so fake lol


----------



## sz786 (May 6, 2008)

Some facts about our company :

- Our customers include companies of reputed groups like United Brewaries & Tata, Colleges of Delhi University etc.

- Our Director has over 5 years experience in Indian Web Hosting Industry.

- We have one of the highest customer retention rate in the business.

and we dont just sit back and criticise others.

Fatima
_link removed_
24x7 Sales & Support Helpline 0-9910902233


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 6, 2008)

^^^
Good start buddy.......... LOZZZZ


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 6, 2008)

Yeah easytech.in, 



> - Our customers include companies of reputed groups like United Brewaries & Tata, Colleges of Delhi University etc.
> 
> - Our Director has over 5 years experience in Indian Web Hosting Industry.
> 
> - We have one of the highest customer retention rate in the business.



I'm sure this will look better on your website, than here at a forum. Hasnt a person with five years of experience got the bright idea yet?



> and we dont just sit back and criticise others.



But I do! Advertising in forums is for EL CHEAPOs only, and with a fake looking website, any normal person wouldnt trust your company. If your site is so reputed, why havent those details posted the details? I'm not questioning your company, just trying to boost your customer sign-ups. 



> Fatima



ASL pl0x? 

Ok, ok, jk. No need to take it seriously. Couldnt resist XD


----------



## victor_rambo (May 6, 2008)

sz786 said:


> Some facts about our company :
> 
> - Our customers include companies of reputed groups like United Brewaries & Tata, Colleges of Delhi University etc.


1. You don't know the spelling of your Customer's business.
2. Such big companies don't buy 'cheap' hosting at Rs. 500 per annum.




> We have one of the highest customer retention rate in the business.


Can you please post the entire list of your past and present customers please?
And you say that you do web designing. Can you please show me your portfolio?

I will call you soon: ' 24x7 Sales & Support Helpline 0-9910902233'


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

> Our customers include companies of reputed groups like United Brewaries & Tata, Colleges of Delhi University etc



Vijay Mallya, rank 500-something in World's List of Richest People, owner of kingfisher airlines, and whatnot, one of his companies is hosted on a 500 rupee domain? Please, learn to lie.

TATA? OMG WHAT THE ****
I refuse to comment for that.

And yeah, take a look at *tata.com/0_companies/index.htm
Contains all the 98 companies owned by Tata and their websites. Show us ONE, just ONE will do, ONE domain that you sold them. You said it, You prove it.

Similarly, 83 colleges of delhi univ. 
*www.du.ac.in/collegesmain.html

Give us one name. If not, your webhosting with your five year old boss is PHAIL.


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

i doubt weather fatima aanteee is going to come back with a response

n e way wats the point of keeping a nearly 2 yr old thread open

requestin Mods to consider closing it


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

Appears just an advert. Thanks for the report. Closed.


----------

